# No dawn patrol reports today? What about tomorrow?



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I was expecting to see someone with a stringer of fish this morning. Looks pretty good out there...

Anyone going this evening, or tomorrow?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been waiting all day for the reports to come in. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

im sitting at my desk watching the clock, burning out at 3:00 and heading to bolivar. likely east of rollover somewhere


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> I have been waiting all day for the reports to come in.


me 3. gotta get a handle on whether or not to play hooky tomorrow


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Conditions were right on the seawall. Bait and green water. One good hit on a jig with a brown eyes plastic before I had to leave for work around 7:30.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

boom! said:


> Conditions were right on the seawall. Bait and green water. One good hit on a jig with a brown eyes plastic before I had to leave for work around 7:30.


Work ruins everything, but it pays for everything, so....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

This afternoon I watched a kid catch a nice trout on a wiggler and a couple caught some dinks on live bait. Water got quite a bit rougher than this morning.


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Iâ€™m thinking of going in the am in the yak to SS but forecast keeps changing. Swellinfo has it flat but color changing. Any other intel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

I made it to the beach at 4:30, fished several spots between meakoms and rollover. The water was in great shape when I got there and lots of bait but I got skunked, not a bite. There was a color line about 20yds wide over the top of the third bar and I noticed some action on the back side of that color line but it was just out of reach. The water was good in the first and second hit. If the wind lays down the water should be good in the morning 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

oldriverrat said:


> I made it to the beach at 4:30, fished several spots between meakoms and rollover. The water was in great shape when I got there and lots of bait but I got skunked, not a bite. There was a color line about 20yds wide over the top of the third bar and I noticed some action on the back side of that color line but it was just out of reach. The water was good in the first and second hit. If the wind lays down the water should be good in the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


There's no wind right now at my house in league city. I'm loaded up for long-lines...will be headed to Sargent. I'll toss a few lures in the a.m. when I get there if the water is calm enough.

Good luck fellas! looking forward to the reports!


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Monday afternoon SS area. Water was in good shape and really clear. No fast and furious action and caught one about every 30 minutes. Had a shark playing with my fish on the stringer as the tail shows.


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

What were you throwing?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice stringer!


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks like a bucket next to the fish. Iâ€™m guessing shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Yea, tossing bait. Only time I ever throw shrimp is in the surf because it seems to work. There were numerous guys around me all tossing lures and never saw them catch one. Just fun catching 'em.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Caught a few in the POC surf today in the AM.
2 on bone Spook jr and 3 on Yozuri Pink Crystal Shrimp.
A neighbor did well on croaker.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks to the two guys in Palacios that gave us two limits of trout! Gunna make some good caveche.

Shrimp in the surf, only 2.










Live Croaker










Beautiful day yesterday










1 vermilion snapper on squid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Fished the surf in Sargent from 10-2. One 22 inch speck


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Spent almost four hours in the water (6:30 - 10:30) and had one solid hook up that spit just before I got it to the net. I could see my boots in 3+ foot of water, and waves were fine. I threw live croaker, live shrimp, tails, and top waters. They just werenâ€™t biting.

....or, I suck way more than I think I do!! í ¾í´£í ¾í´£í ¾í´£í ¾í´£í ¾í´£í ¾í´£


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

5 hours at surfside, not a nibble. Saw a small school of what I think were smacks, but they wouldn't hit anything I threw. Wade fished as well as had a couple of surf rods out. Gorgeous day, just no fish.


Chuckybrown said:


> Spent almost four hours in the water (6:30 - 10:30) and had one solid hook up that spit just before I got it to the net. I could see my boots in 3+ foot of water, and waves were fine. I threw live croaker, live shrimp, tails, and top waters. They just werenâ€™t biting.
> 
> ....or, I suck way more than I think I do!! ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Chasingreds....were you in a pickup down about 6 miles east of Freeport by the condos? Lawn chair by the back tire shade side?


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, were you in a black truck parked near the condos? Didnt see anyone catch anything all day!


Chuckybrown said:


> Chasingreds....were you in a pickup down about 6 miles east of Freeport by the condos? Lawn chair by the back tire shade side?


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ChasingReds said:


> Yep, were you in a black truck parked near the condos? Didnt see anyone catch anything all day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


That was problem me in the black truck....


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Nope, was me. Chasingreds followed me down blue water Hwy and turned in behind me. Sorry now I didnâ€™t say hello. Perhaps another day...

You too BretE, sounds like you were there as well.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, was on your 6. Normally use Access 4 but had decided to hit 5 this time. Moved closer to 4 mid morning as was getting a lot of weed. Did no better so gave up around noon.


Chuckybrown said:


> Nope, was me. Chasingreds followed me down blue water Hwy and turned in behind me. Sorry now I didnâ€™t say hello. Perhaps another day...
> 
> You too BretE, sounds like you were there as well.


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

